
Anatomy of an Amazon EC2 Resource ID - raghus
http://www.jackofallclouds.com/2009/09/anatomy-of-an-amazon-ec2-resource-id/
======
moted
Seems a bit out of date. RightScale posted this follow-up yesterday that seems
to have more information as to the actual number of instances launched.

[http://blog.rightscale.com/2009/10/05/amazon-usage-
estimates...](http://blog.rightscale.com/2009/10/05/amazon-usage-estimates/)

